

Google AJAXSLT - gandalfar
http://goog-ajaxslt.sourceforge.net/

======
gioele
Quite outdated, pre-googlecode: 2006.

From [http://goog-ajaxslt.sourceforge.net/README](http://goog-
ajaxslt.sourceforge.net/README)

    
    
        BROWSER COMPATIBILITY
        
         The library works in these browsers:
         - Firefox/1.0
         - Internet Explorer/6.0
         - Safari/1.2, Safari/1.3, Safari/2.0
         - Opera/7.5, Opera/8.0
         - Omniweb TODO(mesch): verify this.
    

As conorgil145 said, use Saxon-CE if you are interested in using XSLT 2.0 in
the browser together with AJAX.

------
conorgil145
I used to work a lot with XML/XSLT/Schematron and I had never heard of this
project before. Interesting.

If anyone is interested in using XSLT 2.0 in the browser, take a look at
Saxon-CE, which is "Saxonica's implementation of XSLT 2.0 for use on web
browsers."

[http://www.saxonica.com/ce/index.xml](http://www.saxonica.com/ce/index.xml)

